# Pictures from the Canadian Open



## Impailer (Jul 7, 2008)

http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb279/Diva_Q/Barrie_2008/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Griff (Jul 8, 2008)

The golden moose first place trophies are way cool!!!


----------

